# Help me ! I'm confused with my skin tone. (I'm Asia)



## Minerva9 (Feb 6, 2015)

I use to tried
  1.Estee Lauder Double wear : 3W1 Tawny but It's to light for my face
  2.MAC Pro long wear NC25 very yellow and I become gray 
  3.Now, I use Urban Decay NakedWeightless Ultra Definition Liquid 6.0>> It's not too much dark and not too much light but I feel It's red .

  Please Help me ! I'm confuse . Am I warm ? Cool ? Olive ?
  What 's my No. Tone ?NC? NW?
  and suggest me liquid foundation that proper for my skin 
  I have attached my arm skin tone


  1.This picture is my back arm 






  2.This show green veins,not violet <<<This tone is same to my face






  Thank you 
  I'm not good in English
  and I hope you can help me


----------



## Arash2533 (Feb 27, 2015)

You are of Cool type.. So you must try cool type of Mac Makeup


----------



## Gellydonut (May 26, 2015)

Minerva9 said:


> I use to tried 1.Estee Lauder Double wear : 3W1 Tawny but It's to light for my face 2.MAC Pro long wear NC25 very yellow and I become gray  3.Now, I use Urban Decay NakedWeightless Ultra Definition Liquid 6.0>> It's not too much dark and not too much light but I feel It's red .  Please Help me ! I'm confuse . Am I warm ? Cool ? Olive ? What 's my No. Tone ?NC? NW? and suggest me liquid foundation that proper for my skin  I have attached my arm skin tone   1.This picture is my back arm
> 
> 2.This show green veins,not violet


----------

